# Figure 8 Puffer



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Do they like or dislike light ,should i dim the bulb?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

When I had my Figure 8, I never had any problems with the light, he didn't seem to mind


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

puffers dont give a damn waht you do to them just as long as you feed them


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha i don't think they necesarily hate light... just give him a nice tank with lots of plants and clean water


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

can a figure 8 live in a 10g for life or how long?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> puffers dont give a damn waht you do to them just as long as you feed them


 so true ---------^

a fig 8 should be fine in a 10 but a 15 would be better.
got ne pics?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Lets see pics??


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

puffers are just so damn expensive









i have a simlar puffer related question

how fast does a fahaka puffer grow and a mbu puffer grow


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

sweet lu i get dwarf puffers for 1.99 here


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> sweet lu i get dwarf puffers for 1.99 here


 where is "here" i think i need to go to "here"

where you you located. if it is somewhere nearby then i might come by.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wait can I keep two figure 8's in a 10 for a while??? like say a couple of years??


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> wait can I keep two figure 8's in a 10 for a while??? like say a couple of years??


 i think you can and maybe also some drawf puffers


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> sweet lu i get dwarf puffers for 1.99 here


 I get mines for $1.98.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i get dwarfs fer 2.99 and Figure 8's for 6.99 (canadian)


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

il sweet lu how much do urs cost were your at.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Besides, I thought Figure 8's were Freshwater.


----------

